# Is it safe to eat tuna everyday?



## FITLATINA (Jan 15, 2010)

I love tunafish and I can eat a can of tuna over salad everyday for lunch.  I only had 2 cans this week but I was wondering what is a safe amount.


----------



## Marat (Jan 15, 2010)

You should be safe even with 2 cans a day --- perhaps more. Two cans per week should raise no concern at all.


----------



## HELPME!!! (Jan 15, 2010)

just gotta watch out for that mercury!!! 
you can google how much tuna to consume, theres a "on the super safe side" chart on how much tuna to consume on the internet 

you probably knew that though....just in case you didnt though.....


----------



## JohnnyBlob (Jan 16, 2010)

I eat it every other morning a few hours after working out. straight out da can w/ a little hot sauce on it. every now and then I'll get crazy and throw a hard boiled egg or two in there.


----------



## NateJohnson3 (Jan 16, 2010)

JohnnyBlob said:


> I eat it every other morning a few hours after working out. straight out da can w/ a little hot sauce on it. every now and then I'll get crazy and throw a hard boiled egg or two in there.



you're crazy man..i like you..but you're crazy


----------



## Cindy007 (Jan 16, 2010)

I don't recommend anything out of a can more than once a week. I stopped doing that this year, and feel sooo much better eating things that are fresh. If you like sashimi, try the tuna raw from a reputable chef - delish!


----------



## T_man (Jan 16, 2010)

For about 6-8 months I would eat 2 cans tuna a day for break/lunch and maybe one more just before dinner, and I saw my greatest increase in size at this point. I don't know what's safe and what's not but I didn't find any health changes in myself.


----------



## dvldog4c (Jan 16, 2010)

Hmmm, I eat ridiculous amounts of tuna. 

I'll eat 4 of those 12 oz cans a week, which contain about 10oz of actual tuna each. 

I've been eating 40oz/week for several months and I haven't had any issues that I'm aware of.

For the record, I eat Chicken of the Sea solid white albacore packed in water.


----------



## joehardbody (Feb 3, 2010)

I have eat canned salmon for meal #3 and canned tuna(not albacore) for meal #4 every day for the last five years with no known health problems.

Research has shown albacore tuna is higher in mercury than regular tuna for an unknown reason.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 3, 2010)

Tuna Calculator | Environmental Working Group


----------



## Phineas (Feb 3, 2010)

It's white tuna that's high in mercury. Light tuna is the safest of the two.

Nevertheless, I eat a lot of tuna, and use to eat 2-3 cans daily for about 2 years. No problems to report.


----------

